# Kindle replacement, 7 " android tablet ?



## dlrdon (Dec 10, 2010)

This cost about $60.00 US. Has anyone seen this? Looks like it would be a nice cheap kindle 3 substitute.
http://www.geekbuying.com/item/VIA-V7-7-inch-WM8880-Cortex-A9-Dual-Core-1-5GHz-Tablet-PC-Android-4-2-OS-512M-4G-Dual-Camera-1080P-MID-316474.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks more like a substitute for a non HD Fire. . . . .not a company I've ever heard of but someone else might know. . . .

I'm going to move this to the 'other e-readers' section . . . the folks who browse there more frequently may have better information.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the Kindle 3 a regular kindle or the fire?  This looks like a 1/2 a fire.   I can tell you from personal experience that the OS (operating system) is not that great.   Also in reading the description, it has a lousy battery life.  2-3 hours and that would be at the max.   
So if you are looking for a replacement for a regular kindle, this would not be it.  Also I do not know if you could put the kindle app on it because under e-book in the description it says nothing about mobi, azw, or even e-pub.

After going over all the specs, I would say not worth the money.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I tend to think that sometimes you get what you pay for with electronics. If the price is that good, there must be a reason. I know some folks really love Jellybean (Android 4.2) but I've had a few issues my phone - I ended up downgrading back to Ice Cream Sandwich.

I definitely wouldn't say this is a cheap alternative to a Kindle 3 (the keyboard version) but I suppose it would be an alternative to the Kindle Fire. You could load the Kindle, Nook, and other ereader apps to read ebooks from several vendors.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've known a couple of friends who had bad experiences with Android tablets from little-known manufacturers, it is interesting that the device and the description don't make the manufacturer clear. It might be okay, but personally, I wouldn't risk it. If you want a Kindle substitute for few bucks, I'd look at the basic Kindle for $69.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HCCNJU/ref=sa_menu_kdptq

If you actually want a Kindle Fire substitute, I'd look for deals on early-version Fires (I don't know their model line well enough to suggest specifics) or perhaps for a deal on an older Nook Color. The seven inch Google tablet might be a prospect, though maybe more expensive than you would wish. I have a Google Tablet (NEXUS 7) and recommend it.

I'm bringing the following link to your attention, which is _not the same as recommending it_. I'm a babe in the woods about dealing with eBay...note that this is refurbished, and I know nothing of the seller or what if any warranty it has

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barnes-Noble-Nook-Color-CPO-8GB-Wi-Fi-eReader-Tablet-1Yr-warranty-BNRV200-/380616446999?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item589e821417

To rephrase Kimberly said, in consumer electronics, TANSTAAFL. I'd make sure I understood about the limitations of the BN apps store, and of the older hardware on the original Nook before buying.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I checked all the specs and it only has half the memory of the original fire.  It looks like a very cheap tablet to me.  Though now the other poster has me looking to see what OS my pandigital tablet has.  I know it is not the jellybean or the ice cream sandwich.  Mine is an Android 2.3 not the 4.2 I was thinking it was.  
So sorry about the misinformation on the OS.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha... yeah, my first phone was Gingerbread, although I rooted and modded it - so I guess I didn't really notice much wrong with it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree - you get what you pay for.  We recently bought $99 Android tablets for our grandkids - ended up taking them back.  They were just too frustrating for us - didn't want the kids pounding on them in frustration.  It was a shame, they were cute.  

As far as Nook Colors go, I have one, rooted with an N2A (Nook to Android) card.  I rarely use it, it vexes me too.  The screen is VERY sensitive to any kind of dirt or goobers or fingerprints.  The card's been upgraded to Jellybean.  I keep thinking I should just sell the thing, I never use it, and when the grandkids try, it frustrates them too.  (I did get it as a factory refurbished unit.)  

The Fire is much less frustrating.  I'd recommend it for folks who'll spend a lot of time with Amazon (reading & streaming music & videos) and don't care about having a "true Android" experience.  If I were getting a pure Android tablet, I'd get Google's Nexus 7 - I've played with them a good bit in stores and they're nice little tablets.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I agree...don't waste your money. Either go for a Kindle Fire (check the price of refurbs on Amazon.com) or a Nexus 7, or a Samsung Tab 2. If you just want something to read on, don't bother with a tablet, get a Kindle Paperwhite. Much better to read on than a tablet, in my opinion. Much longer battery life. Much lighter weight.

If you wants apps, get a tablet. If you need parental controls, get a Fire. Get a refurb or wait for a sale. Or buy a used one. The Fires are a very trustworthy product.


----------



## dlrdon (Dec 10, 2010)

I got it yesterday and it lasted 6hr will recharge and time again, just read Kindle app no wifi this time. Its a Jelly Bean Android Tablet wifi only. It fits in my Oberon Design case. Great value for $60.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

dlrdon said:


> I got it yesterday and it lasted 6hr will recharge and time again, just read Kindle app no wifi this time. Its a Jelly Bean Android Tablet wifi only. It fits in my Oberon Design case. Great value for $60.


Glad it is working for you!


----------

